# Maja Maneiro mix 13x



## walme (14 Nov. 2009)

_*Maja Maneiro* (* 26. März 1982 in Hamburg) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin mit spanischen Wurzeln. Neben Deutsch spricht sie auch Spanisch fließend. Zur Zeit lebt sie in Berlin._
_Maja Maneiro spielte bereits in mehreren Werbespots mit und moderierte auch bei zahlreichen Veranstaltungen._
_In der Telenovela Anna und die Liebe, die seit dem 25. August 2008 wochentäglich im Vorabendprogramm auf Sat.1 ausgestrahlt wird, spielt sie an der Seite von Jeanette Biedermann (Anna) und Lars Löllmann (Gerrit) die quirlige Paloma Greco, die Freundin von Anna und Mitteilhaberin des Restaurant Goldelse_

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jil_Funke*
________________________________________________________________



​





​ 







 





 



​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für den Mix von Maja


----------



## Franky70 (14 Nov. 2009)

Sie hat eine süsse Zunge. 
Danke für die Hübsche.


----------



## Q (18 Nov. 2009)

:thx: walme für die Bilder von, äh, wer war es noch mal? Ach ja, Maja


----------



## The Creep (22 Juni 2010)

Danke für die süße Chica.


----------



## jonnywimmerl (28 Sep. 2010)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## hardy2007 (16 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die toolen Bilder...:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2010)

schnuckelig, danke


----------



## peterle111 (25 Nov. 2010)

Einfach Klasse die Frau!

Danke für den Post!


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die schöne Paloma aus Anna und die Liebe,gruss Brian


----------



## person (25 Nov. 2010)

Hübsch!


----------



## jonnywimmerl (24 Feb. 2011)

Klasse Frau


----------



## Software_012 (30 Apr. 2012)

Besten Dank für Maja.:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Jone (4 Mai 2012)

:thx: für Maja


----------

